# Car Insurance



## gfinley7 (Jun 21, 2015)

We are moving to Fabriano Italy soon and I have trying to get a rough estimate on car insurance. We have a 2001 Pontiac Grand Am and trying to figure out if it is cost effective to ship it over there depending upon an approx. insurance quote. Anyone know who a good insurance carrier might be for a reasonable cost.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Insurance is the least of your worries.

Your 2001 Pontiac will likely need modifications in order to meet Italy's strict emissions and safety rules before the vehicle can be registered and driven. 

This can be a very costly and time consuming process. I strongly suggest that you reconsider.

Here is just one of many horror stories that can be found on this subject: https://ridgewayaway.wordpress.com/2011/03/08/our-greatest-expat-mistake/


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

gfinley7 said:


> We have a 2001 Pontiac Grand Am and trying to figure out if it is cost effective to ship it over there depending upon an approx. insurance quote.


While some American-made cars are quite sought after in Europe and have good resale value (either "muscle cars" like Ford Mustang, Pontiac Trans Am or Chevrolet Corvette, or some models of pickup trucks), shipping a '01 Grand Am to Italy doesn't make much sense, not only because of the bureaucratic nightmare of legally importing at registering it there (check this website to have an idea of what kind of situation you would have to face), but also because it would be prohibitively expensive to use. 

Fuel economy is not the strongest point of American cars and, with gasoline prices at above US$ 7 per gallon, your daily drive would suck up a good part of your monthly wages. And this if things go well because, should your car break down and/or need any replacement part, you will have to order it from the US (as that model was not exported to EU countries) with consequent delays, shipping costs and import duties plus VAT.

So if I were you, I would rather sell your car and buy a reliable second hand car in Italy by a reputable dealer. It will save you a lot of money and trouble, and will get you on the road in less time.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

In addition to the above.

The reason the online sites can't give you a quote is most use the car plate number for the vehicle information. No plate no info for them to calculate. If you try the manual section they'll only list the cars sold in the EU so again no quote.

You could try emailing all the info to one of the companies but I'd expect a quote over €1K for basic liability and nothing else.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

gfinley7 said:


> We are moving to Fabriano Italy soon and I have trying to get a rough estimate on car insurance. We have a 2001 Pontiac Grand Am and trying to figure out if it is cost effective to ship it over there depending upon an approx. insurance quote. Anyone know who a good insurance carrier might be for a reasonable cost.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


i have a freind who imports and makes legal american cars and has been dooing it for twenty years , so he knows what hes doing hes speaks english and was brought up in america and repairs insures and imports american cars so get in touch with me and il give you his contact details and web site


----------



## mcohen (May 15, 2014)

Hi
I don't have anything to add to the car insurance conversation, just wanted to mention that I spent four hours this morning strolling around Fabriano while I waited for the bus to take me back to Pergola (1 hour north), where my wife and I live half the year. Fabriano is a very nice town, so I think you've made a good choice.

Best,

Michael


----------

